#  ,  ,   >  QUAD 405-3

## Oleg UR6EJ

QUAD 405  ( Quality Unit Amplifier Domestic ),    ,                 .            ,   . 
"       " ,      ,        . 
** ,   :

     , ,          .   R1, 1, R2  L1  ,                    .      0,02%.
..      ,       .

   Quad 405,  -   . .


     . ,     5  1984 
http://ldsound.ru/usilitel-solnceva-...ennyj-variant/
      Quad 405   MS14.     .
 30       2    (  ,  3     ),    .   ,         . 
  :


  :


  0,015%     . 
       Quad 405,  ,    .

----------

RK3KR, rw3zg, UN7RX

----------


## _

,     ...    . 
   " 50-102",     ,    .

----------


## ur4qrc

80-   . .       20      .  ,     (   0.1%  ).  .

----------

mmom

----------

1967

----------


## mmom

> .


????!!!!! :Rolling Eyes: 




> ,    - .


 ,  ,  -  - . ,          . 

   .

*  37 ():*




> ... QUAD 405 
>      , ...  R1, 1, R2  L1  ,     .


  ,       .   .   ,     .

     -      .

----------


## UN7RX

,         ,        ,     ,         . ,     ,          .      .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*3*, ,  .    ""      ,     ?
   ,   .
       Quad_      .


   ,  . 
-----------------------

   ,  -  ,    ,         .
   ,        .

 

-----------------------
   ,        .      Quad 405     .



  ,          .      6    , .  6_45 + 120,   ,  .   10_15   ,      . 
     .


 L2 - ,    , L1   15_25   ,       "" .

----------

R1ZS

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

2,   2, 3.   .

----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*    ,    n- MOSFET   ? -,  ,        .       .  ,     .

----------



----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*  ,   . -  ,  ,  "".  , ,     .      (),       ,   http://forum.gitarizm.ru/picture.php...pictureid=1703       LM1875,  " " ,        " ".   ,   .. .,  ...          ,       +-25V (    +-20) - ..   .   .    ,    (   "presense" ).      ,     "" , "" .  ,      ..    logic-level MOSFET k3155 .       .P.S      "".        ,    .     - ""     ,     .    -..

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,   ,   ,     .  . 
   IRLZ34  2N7000  TL431 -  . 
      . ?

----------

, 2N7000- ,   .    .   303,        "" (  ,   ). 

 , MOSFET-   " ", (     TL494).   1 .

 ,    ,    " " . 
     , " ".   Quad-   . ( ,  303/  K55/K163   ?).      ""    (     MOSFET-),           -..

----------


## AlexanderT

> ,


 -     :Smile:      ,    ,   100%  ,        .               ,   .





> IRF540+IRF9540


P-ch- 9140, 9Z24N
          ,        .

----------


## AlexanderT

IRF  :: 
     .

----------


## AlexanderT

> ?


 ,        ,    ?          ?    ?

----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*    (500!)   ,      (   ..      ).  ,    ""   . 

    ..    ,  ...  ..       ""..     ,     1517 (  )   (+)..    ,       . 

 ""   ..      .. SE  ""   ..


 ..     614    ..    ..  13009- (    )    .. +300   ..         "", ( . ).     "" - ,   5   ,    . 

     ,   ,  ..    ,   ,       ,     ..   (  )..   " "        .    ,    /    .
 2N7000       MOSFET. 303-  J-FET-   ""  ..

----------


## vadim_d

> 2


,      -                 ?  :Smile:

----------

vadim_d

----------


## AlexanderT

> ?


       ,  . 



> .


    ,      ,    ,        .




> Quad 405  .


      ,  ,           ,     .

----------


## AlexanderT

> .


         ,          .      ,    15  ,    ,        .
   ,        70 ,                    .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

.




> ,


     , .   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1597770382 
     . 




> 15  ,    ,


    ,   -   .          30_40%   ,       .   MS14     .




> 70


   ,   on line   : 
"     Quad       1978 ."
           ?




> ...


  ,             ? 
,  , " ",               ,      .    .       ,    -  .             (  1977   210   ),   ,    ...
     ,     ,       (        ,  !),  *      Quad 405*,    ( )        .     . 

..      YES - 5 http://forum.vegalab.ru/showthread.php?t=83394
   YES -1, 2, 3, 4   .


.

----------


## rw3zg

> 


**?,      "-405", "  - " ()   :Smile:    -.

----------

rw3zg

----------


## AlexanderT

> , ,    . MJE13009, D209  .   TO-3PN, -225, -247           .   n-p-n.


      , -        ,       20-30    3-4. -            20,        ,            . -   B  Ik              .      ,   , ,          .                ,          .




> ?


   ,      ...    .  :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,


  ,   ,         .     * Quad 405*,    -. 
   :  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1597307411    (       )
        VT3 **  (   6),       ,     . 
     R15,          L1, L3. . :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1597300468 
   "" .        ,   "  ". 
 4  ,    ,     - . !




> -   B  Ik


,     Quad 405. ,    (  )   , , ,   .  Quad          .    . 
     ,      .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,   . 
   -   Quad 405         , ,    .    ,     .       ,     . ,       .
   Quad,   ,                .        .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

* 1967*,  -   ?    .
 : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1597342337    .
:  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1597564107     . 
    ,     -.     ,  ...

----------

1967

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,    . 
 Quad 405     40_50  ,   .      - ,   .
   806   **  ?

   .    .        ,    . 
    ,       ,     .

----------


## 1967

> -   ?


 : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...8&d=1597342337

----------


## AlexanderT

> .


  ,  .




> 6_7    ...


     .




> .


  60       , -  ?  ?    !




> Quad   ?


    ,   ,        ,


> Quad 405     40_50  ,   .      - ,   .


          .

----------


## AlexanderT

> . ?


            ,     .




> .


       ,   :Smile:       ,    ,    0.3   0.6   IRF 2.5-3 .       ""     ,          .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,      .      ,       +- 6_12 . 
   Quad 34 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1597341898    #11  ,      . . 
   ,   TILT  ().   ,       1.   ,     ,  ,    ,     .     :



  (),    ,    12_16.               ,    - ""    , . 
   Quad 34  ,  ,   ,     .     ,     .
   , 2 .   :

  

 

   ...

----------


## agn1

-      ?

----------

ur4qrc

----------



----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*,  "" -,      n-,    2N60, ,     .

----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*     (quada-a),   BD140,   ,  ..  2n60    , 2A/600V, n-channel MOSFET (  -).

----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*      ,        ,    :
https://hifi-audio.ru/archives/8733
    303- JFET
 ,  , -   ..


http://media.amt-sales.com/tranzisto...oshhnosti-rus/

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*Pvlik*,    U1  U2 ?
    ?

----------

rw3zg

----------


## AlexanderT

> 


     ,  ?

----------


## mmom

> ,   "  ".


    .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## rw3zg

! 

 -  !,  ?,     *       ""?*,            ,     (           .) , *     . ? ,       "*.

----------

rw3zg

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*rw3zg*,    ,   :  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1598353547
    ( TL431),   ,      ,     MS14.    , .     819,  . . 814.    837.       .   ,       .         .
   .

*3*, Pse,          .
       TDA2030   - ?

----------

rw3zg

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 


  ,      .    ,  ,      . Quad 405    ,  .

----------


## mmom

> *       ""?*,


:




> https://docviewer.yandex.ru/view/0/?...%3D%3D&lang=en
> 
> :     3-  : QUAD 2, 303  405.        -  .





> ....?


   ?   .

.             ,      -     ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rw3zg

> :






  :

"    ,     " ()  .

:          ,   ""    (     ,           ..

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ".


    ,     lay
:  https://espritaudio.blogspot.com/201...t-dumping.html

----------

rw3zg

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

*rw3zg*,     " "   E-MU 0202,  SpectroLab,    . ,  96 24 ,   .  ,     -,      Quad.

----------

rw3zg,  1967

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Win7 64,  SL,   ...   -   .
          .   :

  

 

   ,   ,     ,        ,   .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## rw3zg

> 


   : 83, 82, 9,82.     ...,   ? :Sad:

----------


## RK4FB

, !            - ""    ,   ? :!:

----------


## 1967

> 


        ()   .       12 .    0,5  1,5 .

*  14 ():*

*Oleg UR6EJ*, ,         https://techzip-1.ru/katalog-tovarov...aya-14v-0-05a/
http://radioway.ru/1989/05/generator_signalov_zch.html

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,  ,     .

----------

rw3zg,  1967

----------


## mmom

> 1 -    ,     ...


    ,  .    , .

.     .

----------


## mmom

> -


 ?

----------


## rv3mb

-    ,   ,   -80 .      ,   .      .
        100 -    ,      ,       50 .  .
         ,   22 ,   ,   .    ,   ,      .

----------


## AlexanderT

> ,   -


 .




> 100 -    ,      ,       50 .  .


          ,      .

*  11 ():*




> ,   .    ,      ,    .   ,    , ,    ,    .


 -     ?                  .       http://radio-uchebnik.ru/shem/18-pri...kovoj-chastoty
      220 6 .

----------


## AlexanderT

> 


,   ,        , -          .          .

----------


## mmom

> ,   -


    - .

    FFT SPICE-! http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...2&d=1601282953

----------

mmom, rw3zg

----------


## rv3mb

?    .       ,   ,   ,      ,    .  ,    ,   .    ,  ? ,  ?

----------

mmom

----------


## rv3mb

. ,   .

----------


## Balanced

> 


 ,        Multisim.  8 .




> ,  ?


    ,       .

----------

rw3zg

----------


## rw3zg

> .


,      ,     ?,      "?  !  :Smile:

----------


## rw3zg



----------


## Vlad9

,    ?

----------


## Vlad9

> E-MU 0202 USB  ASIO.  ,    ,   ASIO


   ?   0204. THD       .      10-15   .

----------


## mmom

> -    1 .


....      :Rolling Eyes:   .  .file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Se  ttings/User/%20/_1962-12%20%20%  20%20+.pdf

----------


## Balanced

*Oleg UR6EJ*,
    SpectraLab-,    SpectraPlus    .     ,                 .  ,     100   0 , ,    200       -0.5    .    1.5 .       ,      .  SL         0.1 .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ?


   Spectra Plus  ASIO
:
"ASIO        ,       **    , ** ".


     ASIO ,      .
-  ,   SDR, ,      E-MU 0202

----------

,   14,     ,   .

----------

?   ,   ?

----------


## Vlad9

,     SpectraPlus?

----------


## inter02

,  ,  "" ,   ...
         .
   ,  .    .   .    . 
     . 
 .     5-6 .  :Crazy: 
 4     1986 . . ,    .  .
      . ,  ,   ,    ... ,     ,      .   .
 ,     . , ,  .   " " . 
   ,    ""....      .

    ""  1985 .
, ,   "" . 
 ,  ,      . 
, ,   ,         ,  ,   ""     . ,    .    .      3%,       0.8%     . 
, .  .   ,   !.     " "    .  :Crazy: 

    ,   .    .
..
 70-,   .   ...

----------


## inter02

,   " " 1978          "  "   .  :Smile:  :!: ,      1970 ,  1972 , 
  .    .

----------


## 1967

> .


  ,       ""   ?

----------

1967

----------


## inter02

,   .  :Smile: 
 .
 4  +    ,     .   .      
. .    .
   ,  "  - 001", ,    ,     1984  11,   ""  .   ""  .  :Crazy: 
  ""    ""   .       .   .
   ,  , 1,  2,  3

,  .     . ,   , "   "    .
...
 =  " ".   .
  ,  .     .
  .    .   . ,  "  "  .
.  ,  ,  . 
... . . 
 .  .
   -  .
  .     
        3,    .   ,  3,    ...  :Crazy: 
  ,
 , ,  20-40  .
  . ,      ,     ,    .  . 100%
 ,   ,   .
  . 
     ""   . 
  , ,   .   .

----------

Radio__HAM, UR5VFT

----------


## mmom

.      :Embarassed: . 

     ,    .

    :  ,   (   ),   ...    20...30     .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

100.     - .

----------


## inter02

> -     (


..  , ,   ,    .        "   ",         .    ,     :Crazy: ,    ""  , 
   ,         ? 

, ...  :::: 
   ,   .   . 



> .      ...


    ?   ,  .
  ,      ?    ?       ? 
   .   "" ,       .     ,   " " ,      .   , " "   .   ,   .     .  .  :::: 
     .   .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> ...   ,   .   .


      ,     .  ,      .     ,     , ,   -  -   -      , -       .   == 75A - .

----------


## mmom

> .     ,  .


 .

----------


## inter02

> == 75A - .


   ,  10  .         . 
   ,  ,  ,     .  ,   .    .  
    75   ..    50 .       ?  :Smile:

----------


## inter02

,   ,   .    .   .          .      ,   "" ...  .  :Super:  :Smile:

----------

rw3zg

----------


## mmom

> ,  .... , ....  .


    .




> ,


      ...

----------


## vadim_d

> ,  ,    , "    ",


        ,      ,     .    ,     :           ,              ?

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> ,            ? ,            .


 -   !
 ,    ,        (    ) ,    ,     .
      ,    ( !)    .      /    75 , ,   ,     .

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

> ...    :     ?


  ,  __ ,   .  ,   , , 25    8 ,       ~1,8 ,     ~~ .     ,      .

----------


## Alter Ego

> !


  ...

----------


## digiandr

.... ..     ? - ,  .
    .         100%       - ( )      .
     ,   .    ?   .
 2N3055   ,   .  MJ024G (025)

----------

> ...


    ""    ::

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## mmom

> .... .. ... - , 
> 
> 
>      , 
> 
> 
>   .


    ,    .     P.Walker      .   ,    .     .    .
(,       . .          ).

    -  ,   !

    .   .    ,    ,        ....,  ,  . :Sad:

----------

inter02, paguo-76M2fet, rw3zg

----------


## digiandr

> P.Walker      .   ,    .


       ,       Kenwood L-07MII   ,     ,   ,  .              .     ,  .  .       .




> -  ,   !


    -.           ,            .    .

----------


## vadim_d

:
https://karpsy.ru/en/printery/usilit...-usilitel.html
https://ow5.ru/en/ofisnye/usilitel-l...nastroika.html

----------


## inter02

> ,


 ,    ,  .   ,    ,    ,    ... :::: 
   . 
 ,   ,  ,  :Super:          . (   ),   ,   ,   ,    ,   .
   . 




> .       ,    ,   ,    .            .        .
> 
> ,                 .     ,     .
>           .
>       QUOD-405.     ,         .     ,   ,      .      ,   .    ,      .
>           .                 ,   .
>     .
> http://archive.radio.ru/web/1984/05/035/
> 
> ...


     .

 .    . 
  .

----------

ur4qrc, woxa521, ,  1967

----------

woxa521

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

R21L1  R23L3   ?
   -      ,    .

----------

woxa521

----------

